# Mc & hny



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas and happy new year! i hope your angling adventures in the new year are successful:fishing:


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

We still have eight days left in the season, a chance at a biggun.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year! i hope your angling adventures in the new year are successful:fishing:


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope your angling adventures in the new year are successful, also!......:fishing:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Surfnsam as well as all my other P&S'ers!

MYT


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, Merry Fishing Christmas and a Happy Fish Year!!!!!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's to putting 2010 behind us and digging down and getting it done in 2011!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------

